# Fish's mouth rotting?



## Lyyn (Aug 20, 2013)

Hello, I had 2 female Betta fish ,but one of them about a month ago lost it's top lip. I separated it and thought it might have been from an attack,but they don't ever get picked on in the tank. Its lip was completely gone in a few weeks and she couldn't eat and had problems with getting air,so I had to make a decision to euthanize her. But a few days later,the other Betta started to lose her top lip as well. 

I am 99% positive that it isn't cottonmouth,there isn't any wool like stringy stuff at their mouth it is just flat out gone.

What is this? How can I cure it and will it spread to other fish? (By the way,none of my other fish have this)


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

What are your water parameters? what size tank is it and what tank mates do you have in the tank with them?


----------



## Lyyn (Aug 20, 2013)

Ammonia 0ppm, nitrate 13ppm, pH level is 6.5
They lived in a 20 gallon tank with a 3 guppies and one baby molly fish. None of which were aggressive.


----------



## Laurencia7 (May 19, 2012)

Quarantine the betta if you can, the thing that works best for me is "Fungus Clear" tabs from Walmart. But you need to treat it fast before it spreads or does permanent damage.

Jungle: Fungus Clear Tank Buddies, 39 G: Fish : Walmart.com


----------

